# What Do you vape throughout the day?



## AstroT (23/1/22)

So I'm pretty new to vaping, tried 10 years ago with the ego junk, failed, tried again recently and now I prefer it to combustibles by far (to the point where I actually gave my last pack away to a random stranger).

I was smoking 40 to 60 "filters" or whatever they call them these days...

I currently vape 3 flavors throughout the day.

I wake up to a 14mg/ml Cream soda float from @ivc_mixer 

I then have a semi mix I kinda made myself.
I was vaping a 6mg/ml juice called "Apache Leaf" by Rebel Revolution but this was simply not strong enough, great taste though!
Anyway I ended up putting a bit of something called Vapour mountain 4 mtl into my pod and then adding one then the other for a while. When I had around 50ml of the Apace leaf left I just emptied the one bottle into the other and been vaping this since.

Now it's a vanilla caramel mix at around 12mg/ml. I vape this for most o the day although I tend to switch back to the Cream Soda Float for a couple hours.

In the evenings I change over to vape king Cherry Cigar @18mg/ml but again I switch back to the soda a couple times.

Anyway, Is this normal? What is your daily vape swap around like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (23/1/22)

AstroT said:


> So I'm pretty new to vaping, tried 10 years ago with the ego junk, failed, tried again recently and now I prefer it to combustibles by far (to the point where I actually gave my last pack away to a random stranger).
> 
> I was smoking 40 to 60 "filters" or whatever they call them these days...
> 
> ...


Yip very normal and actually recommended, if you vape one flavour for to long you simply stop tasting it, called vapors tongue. I love tobaccos but after a few hours they taste weak so I get something fruit and vape that awhile till that starts tasting weak. As long as you vape and don't smoke all is well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/22)

AstroT said:


> So I'm pretty new to vaping, tried 10 years ago with the ego junk, failed, tried again recently and now I prefer it to combustibles by far (to the point where I actually gave my last pack away to a random stranger).
> 
> I was smoking 40 to 60 "filters" or whatever they call them these days...
> 
> ...


Completely normal to most of us to bounce around and chop and change. 

I use 2 mods and have a fruit ice something in one and a dessert or custard or Ry4 in the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (23/1/22)

I like that you finally got an avatar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rivera (23/1/22)

Currently, I vape 9mg Pied Piper mtl juice when I wake up. Then on to my fruits for the day, I go between 6mg, Question Mark (love the pineapple mango combo) and 2mg Nostalgia Avatar. Evenings I’m back on 9mg Pied Piper  But I’m finding the mtl juice goes super fast, so I’m hoping I can get 9mg normal Pied Piper, will have a look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/22)

Morning, Noon and Night!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/22)

Coffee 6mg only until about 9am. Then I alternate between coffee 6mg and a coffee/bakery 3ml for the rest of the day (using different mods and taking a puff from one then a puff from the other). 

I also have a coffee 12mg in a pod kit which I use from time to time when I feel the need to up my nic a bit. And this one also stays on my bedside table for that wake-up-in-the-middle-of-the-night puff!

When I drive I use a 50mg disposable - Strawberry Ice Cream. Divine!!! Reminds me of Neopolitan ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Morning, Noon and Night!
> View attachment 248915



... and no vapers tongue?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... and no vapers tongue?



Haven't had Vaper tongue for ages now! I have a couple of other juices standing by that helps get things back on track but haven't needed them for months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (24/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Morning, Noon and Night!
> View attachment 248915



Guys, when Red Pill is sold out you know why

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

I have two that I use as all day vapes, they go into the Intakes and the Dvarw clones. One is my own menthol diy (those who know me will know it by the name VTR) and Red Pill. I will use these all day with the setup up for RDL and rarely touch any thing else.

After supper I will often get out one of my variations which could be a squonk, dripper, RDA or RTA and vape on a diy creation or one shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)

AstroT said:


> So I'm pretty new to vaping, tried 10 years ago with the ego junk, failed, tried again recently and now I prefer it to combustibles by far (to the point where I actually gave my last pack away to a random stranger).
> 
> I was smoking 40 to 60 "filters" or whatever they call them these days...
> 
> ...




Nothing normal about the bunch of us on here, but yes, chopping and changing is a thing for sure! I used to run up to 4 setups a day with various flavors, now I am down to only 2 (1 RDL and 1 MTL). Nothing wrong with a bit of variety in your life, and that way you will quickly find what you like the most and narrow your flavor and profile choices down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> Completely normal to most of us to bounce around and chop and change.
> 
> I use 2 mods and have a fruit ice something in one and a dessert or custard or Ry4 in the other.


Absolutely agree, I have an MTL tank with juice heads blueberry lemonade salt nice 25mg good for vaping while working inside, and then I have a DL setup with ry4sure 3mg when I want to chain vape a bit. Variety is the spice of life I guess. I recall a posting on this forum I read the other day basically saying you need to have some variety to keep on track and not relapse back to the smokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Found it!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-vapers-five-tips-to-prevent-a-smoking-relapse.t5855/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

